# Spock is not impressed



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

This is great, keep me laughing... Spock is not impressed.

http://spockisnotimpressed.tumblr.com/


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Hah! Thanks for posting.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Perhaps he's depressed


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis (May 19, 2011)

Wouldn't want Spock to review our books now, would we?


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Wi Wheaton,

Posted that link on google plus and twitter, asked for everyone to spread it. When I posted on facebook, a window popped up... FB was flooded with that link and they had to Q my posting.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

OMG, this is just the kind of mindless silliness I needed today.  Thank you for the laugh!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I like the way they keep updating the page with new pics.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

That's hilarious.  Thanks.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Dang, I tried, but I can't impress Spock either.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

swolf said:


> Dang, I tried, but I can't impress Spock either.


That's funny... I cannot photo-shop stuff...


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

That was awesome...

There is one in there with the iphone, and he's saying "not impressed by a communicator that can't hold a signal on a planet with no interference..."  ROFL!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I guess he's not impressed w/ all of our political candidates:


----------



## scl (Feb 19, 2011)

Great site, I just wasted 20 minutes and enjoyed every second.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

But then Spock being happy is kinda creepy


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

He wasn't impressed with my cover creation skills, either.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I guess he's not impressed w/ all of our political candidates:


I think that's the funniest, and most poignant thing I've seen in ages. Still laughing.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I guess he's not impressed w/ all of our political candidates:


That is great, makes a statement.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

That just made my day! 
I think I'm gonna go find my Star Trek:TOS dvds. I know there around here somewhere. . .


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Victoria J said:


> That just made my day!
> I think I'm gonna go find my Star Trek:TOS dvds. I know there around here somewhere. . .


Victoria,

Your avatar always reminds me of Steampunk Lt. Uhura


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> Victoria,
> 
> Your avatar always reminds me of Steampunk Lt. Uhura


Awesome pic!

I love old photos and daguerreotypes.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm with Spock on this one:


----------

